# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Gian hàng hết hiệu lực >  Đón mùa hè-Tấm sắt và vài món nhỏ cần cho ra đi

## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Nhà chật quá không có chỗ để.mua về lâu rùi mà chua biết dung gì cả .up lên cho anh em nao dùng đến 
 Cái to kt .470 x 320 thép dày 12mm phay phẳng các mặt .để lâu rùi mà vẫn sáng bóng nặng khoảng 25kg         .  Giá 400k
Cái nhỏ kt : 400 x 180 thép 10 mm phay phăng vuông góc. làm cái Z cho con C-famer thì hợp nặng 6.5 kg          . Giá 250k

Minh ở Đông Anh hn .Bác nao qua nhà lấy e hỗ trợ 50k  xăng.Dạo này bận rộn quá
DT 01647736005 em tên Hải ah
 Cảm ơn anh em đã quan tâm


Vài mòn nhỏ up sau

----------


## toanho

Mình lấy cái nhỏ nha bác nhưng đã nói qua tel với bác, ship Viettel chậm nhé cho xin số TK luôn bác

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Ok bác .đã gửi bác

----------


## toanho

Đợi bác Hải đăng tiếp 1 số mòn nhỏ nữa em hốt luôn cái ke bự 1 thể nhé.

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Một vái món để lâu quá .
Ms 1 : ray PMI taiwan size 15 loại có cánh 4 rãnh bi nhé. ( Có một điểm ở giữa hơi sựt sựt một chut thôi ạ .Các bác cầm con trượt kéo qua vị trí đó cũng khó cảm nhận dc )
Tổng dài 600  
Giá 650 k fix cho bác nào có thiện chí


Ms 2 :Ba anh em vitme
vitme 1520 kuroda đủ gối con trượt sáng đẹp trượt nhẹ nhàng êm ái . Hành trình 450. Giá 600k .ko fix nhé
Vitme THK 1404 hành trình 280 hoạt đọng tốt .Có gối như hình.vao áo con trượt  Giá 400k  (ẢNH ĐẦU TIÊN NHÉ )
VItme nsk phi 16 bước 2.5 Hành trình 70 .cấp c3z ạ . ngoại hình hoi xấu nhưng vẫn trượt tốt. có gối như BK 12. Giá 250k




Vẫn còn một số món nữa em up sau nhé
Thanks các bác quan tâm

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

> Đợi bác Hải đăng tiếp 1 số mòn nhỏ nữa em hốt luôn cái ke bự 1 thể nhé.


Em đã gửi hàng cho bác .tổng trọng lượng 37.5 kg .bác trả phí ship cho viettel post là 252k nhé .
Hôm đóng gói định cho bác thêm it ốc M5 lại quên mất .
Mã vận đơn em gửi bác rồi  .bác cứ tra hành trình chắc khoảng 5 ngày la tới nhé.
Cảm ơn bác !

----------

toanho

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Các món trên đã ra đi hết .
Nhà còn ít nhôm tấm khá đẹp đang giữ lại dùng nếu bác nào cần em gả .
Các bác cần kích thước nào em tìm cho hoặc tiện đường có em hốt về hộ các bác
Nhôm chủ yếu dày từ 10-20mm sáng bóng hoặc mạ den thui .xỉn màu hoặc chầy xước em không chơi đâu.
Nhà chật nhiều khi thấy nhiều tấm đẹp cũng ngại tha về . 
Giá thì 60-70k /kg .mai em up hình sau nhé

----------


## puskinu

> Các món trên đã ra đi hết .
> Nhà còn ít nhôm tấm khá đẹp đang giữ lại dùng nếu bác nào cần em gả .
> Các bác cần kích thước nào em tìm cho hoặc tiện đường có em hốt về hộ các bác
> Nhôm chủ yếu dày từ 10-20mm sáng bóng hoặc mạ den thui .xỉn màu hoặc chầy xước em không chơi đâu.
> Nhà chật nhiều khi thấy nhiều tấm đẹp cũng ngại tha về . 
> Giá thì 60-70k /kg .mai em up hình sau nhé


Nhà bác có tấm thép trắng nào dài tầm 1000mm, rộng 200mm, dày 15mm ko bác nhỉ...

----------


## Nachi

> Nhà bác có tấm thép trắng nào dài tầm 1000mm, rộng 200mm, dày 15mm ko bác nhỉ...


Không có bác ah..Tấm như vậy khó kiếm lắm .em chỉ  thỉnh thoảng thấy những tấm lớn cỡ 1.2 x1.2m .lớn quá
không mua nổi vài hôm quay lại cũng chẳng còn.

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Em login bằng nick nachi

----------


## toanho

> Em đã gửi hàng cho bác .tổng trọng lượng 37.5 kg .bác trả phí ship cho viettel post là 252k nhé .
> Hôm đóng gói định cho bác thêm it ốc M5 lại quên mất .
> Mã vận đơn em gửi bác rồi  .bác cứ tra hành trình chắc khoảng 5 ngày la tới nhé.
> Cảm ơn bác !


Công nhận bác là người bán hàng thứ 2 mà tui rất thích . Ship hàng mau lẹ mà thấy tiền ship nhiều còn hổ trợ thêm nữa chớ.  :Smile:  mà ngưới thứ nhất cũng tên Hải Nick thanhhai  :Smile:

----------

Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

----------


## toanho

Đã nhận hàng rồi nha bác. Hàng đúng như những gì mổ tả. Cảm ơn bác

----------

Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Tấm nhôm tháo máy mài phẳng cứng khá đẹp
size 800 x 205 x12
Giá 400k

----------

Bongmayquathem

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Bác có tấm nào khoảng 400x500 hoặc 400x600 dày khoảng 15 - 20 không ạ ?

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Hiện giờ ở nhà ko co size đó .có 400x420x10- 640x14x220 -1000x800x14-400x60x12
Nếu bác cần thì cuối tuần em kiêm cho bác

----------


## cnclaivung

em gạch tấm nhôm nhé, cho thông tin vào số 0918218959

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

> em gạch tấm nhôm nhé, cho thông tin vào số 0918218959


ok bác. Có gì liên hệ em 01647736005 .alo hoặc SMS

----------

cnclaivung

----------


## toanho

Mình đang tìm tắm sắt trắng 26x60 bác có không?

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

> Mình đang tìm tắm sắt trắng 26x60 bác có không?


Sáng nay em tìm có gì em báo bác nhé

----------


## Himd

chưa có tấm nào mình cần

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

thêm vài tấm nưa không biết các bác co vùa ý không
Nhôm em tuyển chọn rất cứng và đẹp .
EM KHÔNG CHƠI NHÔM MỀM NHÉ
*Đã bán*

Ba chị em . 
      Yêu cô nào em gả cô đó

    Các bác cưới thì tự thuê xe hoa nhé

   Chị cả .
    Số đo 3 vòng  : 700 x 500 x 15 Nhôm mạ đen loại này thường cứng nhất chắc loại 7xxx (kinh nghiệm của em ) nặng 14.5kg
    giá 1000k



    Chị hai :
   Số  đo  480x310x12 rất đẹp không xước gì 
   nặng khoảng 5kg 
   Giá 350k



   Em út 
   Số đo 3 vòng :435x365x10 em này nõn nà xinh nhất. nặng khoảng 4.5kg
  Giá 320k

----------


## cty686

Bác tìm hộ em vài tấm thép trắng cỡ 700x200x12. Khoảng 4-5 tấm nhé.

----------


## toanho

Muốn cưới em chị cả, đang tìm sính lể đây

----------

Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

----------


## cty686

> Muốn cưới em chị cả, đang tìm sính lể đây


Cũng đang tìm đây. :Wink:

----------

Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

----------


## Bongmayquathem

E gạch tấm đen (chị cả) nha bác. Bác cho em thông tin tài khoản với ạ. SĐT e: 0905089160, 0933124212

----------


## sontnt

Em lấy tấm 480x310x12, bác inbox giúp em thông tin tài khoản với ạ. Thanks !

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

> Em lấy tấm 480x310x12, bác inbox giúp em thông tin tài khoản với ạ. Thanks !


Em có ship vào HCM nhé bác + thêm 50 k tiền ship nhé
Đã inbox cho bác

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Bác nhớ nhắn giúp em tài khoản agribank với nhé...Lúc nảy ra cây đông á chuyển mà nó báo "Ngân hàng thụ hưởng chưa liên kết"  :Frown:

----------

Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

----------


## sontnt

> Em có ship vào HCM nhé bác + thêm 50 k tiền ship nhé
> Đã inbox cho bác


Đã chuyển cho bác luôn phí ship

----------

Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Ok em đã inbox cho bác.

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Ok em đã inbox cho bác.

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Hai gối BK 12 tháo từ cây vitme 1402 ngắn tũn hanh trình chỉ 20 .chất lượng vẫn rất tốt

Giá 200k/1   chưa phí ship

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Đã chuyển khoản qua Agribank cho bác. Bác check rồi phản hồi giúp em nhé ạ.

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

> Đã chuyển khoản qua Agribank cho bác. Bác check rồi phản hồi giúp em nhé ạ.


ok .đã nhận mai em gửi hàng cho bác

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Đã gửi hàng cho các bác lúc 18h khoảng 4 ngày là nhận dc hàng nhé
Mã vận đơn như sau
bongmayquathem : 0375221995  (bác tự thanh toán ship )
sontnt                : 0375221993
cnclaivung           : 0375221994 (bác tự thanh toán ship )

Cảm ơn các bác

----------

Bongmayquathem, cnclaivung

----------


## Bongmayquathem

> Đã gửi hàng cho các bác lúc 18h khoảng 4 ngày là nhận dc hàng nhé
> Mã vận đơn như sau
> bongmayquathem : 0375221995  (bác tự thanh toán ship )
> sontnt                : 0375221993
> cnclaivung           : 0375221994 (bác tự thanh toán ship )
> 
> Cảm ơn các bác


Ok cảm ơn bác nhiều  :Big Grin:

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Update
 Còn 2 gối BK12

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

có puluy rang như hình

----------


## thuhanoi

> có puluy rang như hình


Cặp puly bao nhiêu vậy bác

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Một chiếc ngon một chiếc bị móp ít vành nhưng phần răng ko ảnh hưởng gì .(do thợ không biết tháo )
kẹp trục kiểu côn rút.
Em tháo từ vitme ra .bác cần em nhượng lại .
bác giả em bao nhiêu thì giả

----------


## thuhanoi

Khó xử haè  :Big Grin:

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

cặp ray nhỏ .trượt cực êm sáng đẹp  .hành trình 150
giá hat giẻ .bác nào cần  em inbox

----------


## thuhanoi

inbox xem bác

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

> inbox xem bác


hô hô ! inbox rồi đó

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## thuhanoi

Cả cặp ray nữa chứ  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nam CNC

trong đây thỉnh thoảng mua , chổ quen bán 50K 1 cái bánh đai có cái kẹp rút côn ( power lock ) .

----------

Công Tôn Tiên Sinh, thuhanoi

----------


## thuhanoi

> trong đây thỉnh thoảng mua , chổ quen bán 50K 1 cái bánh đai có cái kẹp rút côn ( power lock ) .


Biên dạng đai này chạy chậm thôi chứ nhanh nó ồn khiếp  :Big Grin:

----------

Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

----------


## cty686

Bác bán hàng sao ko đề giá công khai cứ phải inbox mất công.

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

> Biên dạng đai này chạy chậm thôi chứ nhanh nó ồn khiếp


Lúc tháo Em thấy cái puluy này giao cấu với em servo 200w chắc cũng phải chạy tít mù khói

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Lục đống đổ nát ra duọc một đống đồ tí hon.
bác nào cần em phát giá .
mấy đồ nhỏ chẳng muốn để giá .
 vitme cơ 12 ht 210 -150k
vitme phi 10 bước 2 có gối fk6 hay fk8  cụt mất phần ren vặn ốc các bác taro m6 đầu trục nhé--  150k
Ray THK ht150   ---cả tấm nhôm (cặp dài)------------200k
Cặp có 3 con trượt  bản 15hiwin  hành trình khi lắp 1 con trượt là 100-----150k
Cặp đen có gạch rồi
.....

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Em nhận được tấm nhôm rồi nhé bác. Hàng rất đẹp, chuyển hàng nhanh. bao bọc kỹ. 
photo 3 (3) by Văn Tuấn Nguyễn, on Flickr
photo 2 (3) by Văn Tuấn Nguyễn, on Flickr
photo 1 (3) by Văn Tuấn Nguyễn, on Flickr

----------

Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

----------


## toanho

Em lấy cặp ray có tấm nhôm luôn nha bác. Mai CK

----------


## Nam CNC

cái vụ dây đai thì em có kinh nghiệm chút chút , hồi trước mua về DIY spindle

-dưới 1000rpm êm ru
-3000rpm , bắt đầu xè xè 
-trên 10000rpm  hụ xé gió luôn ồn hơn cả makita cầm tay.

từ 3000rpm trở xuống rất ổn , không lo trượt , dành cho truyền động chính xác vị trí , nếu DIY kéo Spindle em ưu tiên cho dây đai bản dẹp có nhiều khía dọc theo dây đai để tăng độ ma sát , loại này rất ok ở tốc độ cao , chỉ cần căng đai đủ cứng thì rất êm , không rung do dây chùng gay ra ở tốc độ lớn.

----------

Công Tôn Tiên Sinh, thuhanoi

----------


## Ga con

Nhiều cụ cứ nghĩ chơi dây đai dễ, e thì thấy như anh Nam.
Cỡ 6000rpm là đã khó làm lắm rồi.

Dây đai tốc độ cao có vài loại, loại rẻ, dễ làm dễ mua có loại PU dùng cho máy cầm tay, ngoài chợ gọi là đai máy bào.
Dây đai bản mỏng, răng lược (rãnh gần giống 3V nhưng nông hơi) rất đắt tiền, mua 2nd tính bằng tiền triệu.

Chạy thường thường thì xài dây bản dẹt luôn cho rẻ + khỏe, lâu lâu đứt đi dán lại.

Thanks.

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

> Em lấy cặp ray có tấm nhôm luôn nha bác. Mai CK


Cặp đó bán rồi bác ah

----------


## hbt165

> Lục đống đổ nát ra duọc một đống đồ tí hon.
> bác nào cần em phát giá .
> mấy đồ nhỏ chẳng muốn để giá .
>  vitme cơ 12 ht 210 -150k
> vitme phi 10 bước 2 có gối fk6 hay fk8  cụt mất phần ren vặn ốc các bác taro m6 đầu trục nhé--  150k
> Ray THK ht150   ---cả tấm nhôm (cặp dài)------------200k
> Cặp có 3 con trượt  bản 15hiwin  hành trình khi lắp 1 con trượt là 100-----150k
> Cặp đen có gạch rồi
> .....


E đã nhận được hàng rồi bác, hàng đẹp lắm

----------

Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Update 
Còn lại
vitme cơ 12 bước 2  ht 210 ---------- giá 150k
Tấm nhôm kt 435x365x10 cứng đẹp rất it lỗ .------ giá 300k(4.5 kg )
Cặp ray Cpc taiwan 15 hai rãnh bi dài 590 chỉ có 3 con trượt thôi .--- 350k

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

> Update 
> Còn lại
> vitme cơ 12 bước 2  ht 210 ---------- giá 150k
> Tấm nhôm kt 435x365x10 cứng đẹp rất it lỗ .------ giá 300k(4.5 kg )
> Cặp ray Cpc taiwan 15 hai rãnh bi dài 590 chỉ có 3 con trượt thôi .--- 350k


Một bác đẹp trai ở Hn đã ghé lấy cặp ray
Còn vitme cơ 1202 ht 210---------150k
Tấm nhôm 435x365x10 ----------- giá 300k

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Tiếp tục 
Ray IKO LWH15 dài 480 có 2 cánh buồm
Bác nào ra khơi  đánh cá thì căng buồm lên nào 
Giá 1100k/cặp

----------


## daiduong86

ôi trời, đọc bài này mới biết bác đồng hương, em cũng ĐA đây, em trên Nam Hồng, hichic
Hnao bác rảnh em mời bác ly cafe rồi bác tư vấn cho em cái dự án CNC mini của em nhé. hic hic

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

ok.
bữa nào nảnh mình giao lưu
em thỉnh thoảng cũng hay qua Nam hồng

----------


## IRF945

> Tiếp tục 
> Ray IKO LWH15 dài 480 có 2 cánh buồm
> Bác nào ra khơi  đánh cá thì căng buồm lên nào 
> Giá 1100k/cặp
> Đính kèm 20943
> Đính kèm 20944
> Đính kèm 20945


cho kích thước buồm tớ lấy 1 căppj

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

nhôm dày 15 cao 190 dài 150
có chốt định vị bắt bloock

----------


## IRF945

bán rời cánh buồm không tớ lấy cánh buồm. tại tớ cần ray dài hơn

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Có hai bác hỏi cánh buồm 
em sẽ inbox nhé

----------


## IRF945

Quangcaoled986@gmail.com

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Em inbox vào mục tin nhắn trên dd đó bác

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

> Tiếp tục 
> Ray IKO LWH15 dài 480 có 2 cánh buồm
> Bác nào ra khơi  đánh cá thì căng buồm lên nào 
> Giá 1100k/cặp
> Đính kèm 20943
> Đính kèm 20944
> Đính kèm 20945


Up cái ạ
Còn 1 cặp

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

> Tiếp tục 
> Ray IKO LWH15 dài 480 có 2 cánh buồm
> Bác nào ra khơi  đánh cá thì căng buồm lên nào 
> Giá 1100k/cặp
> Đính kèm 20943
> Đính kèm 20944
> Đính kèm 20945


Up cái ạ
Còn 1 cặp

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

UP lại cái ah .
Gạch vỡ tùm lum hết rồi
Ray IKO LHW15 dài 480
Giá 1100k/cặp mua lẻ vai thi 350k/cặp

----------


## Ng Quy

> Một bác đẹp trai ở Hn đã ghé lấy cặp ray
> Còn vitme cơ 1202 ht 210---------150k
> Tấm nhôm 435x365x10 ----------- giá 300k
> Đính kèm 20811
> Đính kèm 20812
> Đính kèm 20810


Gửi xe vào sg hết nhiêu tiền bác, bao lâu có hàng? Mình lấy 2 món cho bác dọn kho luôn. Giao dịch sao thì bác inbox dùm nhé. Cám ơn.

----------

Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Ship viettel vào sg hết khoảng 50k và 4 ngày tới nơi bác ah

----------


## Ng Quy

> Ship viettel vào sg hết khoảng 50k và 4 ngày tới nơi bác ah


Chắc thằng việt teo transit ở sydney trước khi vô sg nên mất 4 ngày nhỉ. 
OK, bác cho cái tài khoản để mình chuyển tiền cho bác ngày mai nhé. Tiền ship mình chuyển luôn qua TK hả bác hay trả sau cho anh Viet?

----------

Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Đã inbox cho bác số tk
Bác chuyển khoản xong gửi địa chỉ gửi hàng cho em vào inbox hoặc sms tới số dt bên dưới nhé
Thanks !

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Đã gửi hàng cho bác Ng quy
UPDATE

Ray IKO LWH15 dài 480 có 2 vai di kèm 1100k/cặp
Combo AIA như hình -bản 52 1 con trượt hành trình 490 vitme phi 10 bước 6 (em tháo cái nắp cho các bác dễ nhìn)
Giá ve chai 350k (Bản hơi nhỏ nên coi như em tính tiền cây vitme )

----------

Ng Quy

----------


## anhxco

E lấy combo aia nhé. Cho e số tk e ck , thanks

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Đã inbox cho bác
Thanks !

Có 2 vitme 2010 mới keng xà beng của HANSAN (korea ) hành trình 540 đủ BK BF 15 có sẵn hai puluy ở đầu
em nợ hình đến chủ nhật

----------


## duytrungcdt

> E lấy combo aia nhé. Cho e số tk e ck , thanks


bacs anhxco nhường em cái combo dc ko ạ em đang cần cái nhỏ ntn
thank a nhiều ạ

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> bacs anhxco nhường em cái combo dc ko ạ em đang cần cái nhỏ ntn
> thank a nhiều ạ


Combo có sẵn cái pully dây đai mà giá chưa tới 100k/100mm hành trình. Giá này chắc bác duytrungcdt khó năn nỉ ah.

----------

Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Cái puluy đó em gắn tạm vào thôi ,chỗ gắn puluy vào là  trục động cơ khoảng cách tới gối đỡ vitme là khá xa , cốt ra vitme lá 6 thôi 
cắt ngắn cốt di cho khỏe lực
Mà đai răng đai riếc làm gì , cắt bớt cốt một tí làm cái khớp nối +mặt bích con con với con sìtep gắn thẳng vào mà chạy thôi

----------


## anhxco

> bacs anhxco nhường em cái combo dc ko ạ em đang cần cái nhỏ ntn
> thank a nhiều ạ


Bác thông cảm nhé, e có kế hoạch làm cái máy laser với e nó, chả là e có 1 trục như vậy rồi, rao bán hoài mà giá hơi cao nên k ai mua, giờ giữ lại làm máy nên e cần thêm 1 trục như này nữa bác ạ.

----------


## duytrungcdt

> Bác thông cảm nhé, e có kế hoạch làm cái máy laser với e nó, chả là e có 1 trục như vậy rồi, rao bán hoài mà giá hơi cao nên k ai mua, giờ giữ lại làm máy nên e cần thêm 1 trục như này nữa bác ạ.


ok thank a

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Đã gửi hàng cho bác Anhxco 

Update
vitme 2010 hành trình 540 2 cây giông  nhau  như mới (đẹp nên tiếc chưa bán --bác nào thực sự cần em inbox )
 Fix ---Ray IKO LWH 15  dài 480 giá 700k/cặp thêm vai thì 300k/cặp 





Ray SR15 dài 220 ht 100 hơi sượng chit xíu mình chưa hiểu vì sao .lau sạch thì trượt êm ru tra mỡ vào thì không êm lắm hay tại mỡ .block còn mới đủ bi
ray hơi mòn chút xíu
thanh lý 250k

----------

anhxco

----------


## khangscc

> Đã gửi hàng cho bác Anhxco 
> 
> Update
> vitme 2010 hành trình 540 2 cây giông  nhau  như mới (đẹp nên tiếc chưa bán --bác nào thực sự cần em inbox )
>  Fix ---Ray IKO LWH 15  dài 480 giá 700k/cặp thêm vai thì 300k/cặp 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ray 15 dài 220 block có lắp đc vào ray ssr ko bác, đc em lấy

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

> Ray 15 dài 220 block có lắp đc vào ray ssr ko bác, đc em lấy


Theo em biết thì SSR khác SR ở chỗ ssr có hạt nhựa giữa các viên bi nên trượt êm hơn Sr cò giống hết mà
Các cao thủ hay tra catalog giúp với ạ

----------


## daiduong86

Hải ơi để cho anh cái ray SR nhé, anh về chế cái máy khoan bàn  :Smile:

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Ok bác có gì inbox nhé

----------


## Ng Quy

> UP lại cái ah .
> Gạch vỡ tùm lum hết rồi
> Ray IKO LHW15 dài 480
> Giá 1100k/cặp mua lẻ vai thi 350k/cặp
> Đính kèm 20997
> Đính kèm 20998
> Đính kèm 20999


Mình chỉ mua 2 cái vai nhôm được không bác? inbox giá dùm nếu bán. Thanks

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Dc bác .2 vai thi 300 k  nhé

----------

Ng Quy

----------


## anhxco

Em nhận được hàng rồi bác nhé, cái đầu cốt bị cong không rõ là bị trước rồi hay do vận chuyển, hơi tiếc chút.
Thanks

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Ko phải cong đâu bác .bác tháo cái puley ra và kéo con trượt thì trục vitme quay thi sẽ thấy dc là cốt ko cong dau.
Cai puluy ko phải của nó nên lắp hơi lỏng .
Em đã thử rồi ko cong một tí nào mà.

----------


## anhxco

> Ko phải cong đâu bác .bác tháo cái puley ra và kéo con trượt thì trục vitme quay thi sẽ thấy dc là cốt ko cong dau.
> Cai puluy ko phải của nó nên lắp hơi lỏng .
> Em đã thử rồi ko cong một tí nào mà.


như này bác

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Thế vận chuyển làm cong rồi .bác so với ảnh em up nó ko bị cong đau .bác có xử lí dc ko

----------

anhxco

----------


## anhxco

Dạ, chắc thế, hi` cái này chắc bẻ lại thôi, kiếm cái khớp nối chắc ok. chỉ là e hơi tiếc nếu mà lúc gói hàng chú ý hơn chút là quá ngon  :Smile:

----------

Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Vâng thế bác bẻ lại giúp em cái ah. Cốt 6 chắc cũng dễ thôi
Hôm gói hàng em cũng phòng trường họp này rồi mà vẫn bị 
Cái cốt thò dài mà họ dựng đứng cắm cái cốt xuống là bị ngay 
Thật xl bác .em sẽ chú ý hơn
Thanks!

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

UPDATE cái ạ
 mục số 1  ;----Có 2 cây vitme 2010 HANSAN korea mới leng keng đầy đủ BK BF-15 ,dài 680 hành trình 540
               đầu có sẵn  puluy các bác muốn giảm tốc cũng dễ thôi
               Giá 1300k/cây 
Mịc số 2  :Còn một cặp ray iko lwh 15  dài 480 kèm 2 vai nhôm như hình .bác nào thấy hợp thì xúc nhé  
              FIx giá 900k/cặp (cặp này em ko nhận gạch đá gì nhé vì nhiều bác xin thông tin đạt gạch xin số tk cuối cùng ko thấy đâu )
À quên Bác nào chỉ mua hai cái vai thì giá 300k nhé





thanks các bác quan tâm !

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Em lôi thớt lên cái ạ.

----------


## haopvpw

Cặp vai BF-BK15 còn không, còn thì em lấy!

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Còn 1 cặp vai nhôm 
BK-BF15 đi liền vitme phi20 bước 10 mà bác

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

PDATE
Mục số 1 .
trục trượt tròn phi 20 dài 650có sẵn 2 con trượt loại có áo loại bloock dài 
tất cả được mạ đen rất đẹp .do hãng samick thk chế tạo nên chất lượng tuyệt vời nhé ae
Giá 550k


Mục số 2 :Đã Bán
Bộ khung vai nhôm cho máy H , hoăcbooj X cho máy R cũng ok .sẵn ray iko  lwh15 
chiều cao 360 rộng 530 .2vai nhôm dày 15 có sẵn đế 
Hàng tháo máy nên rất chính xác. dễ dàng tháo lắp để vận chuyển



Giá cả bộ khung+ ray là   :1200k
Mục số 3 :
Cặp vai nhôm như hình
kt 150x58x190 nhôm dày 15 rất đẹp có sẵn chốt để bắt block cho chính xác


Giá bán 300k/cặp
Mục số 4 :
Vitme phi 20 bước 10 còn mới leng keng xà beng có sẵn BK-BF 15 , đầu cốt có puluy đai
tổng dài 680 hanh trình 540 



Giá bán 
1300k/1 cây
2500k/2 cây

----------


## cty686

Mục số 2 :
Bộ khung vai nhôm cho máy H

Mình lấy cái này. cho mình tk nhé.

----------

Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

> Mục số 2 :
> Bộ khung vai nhôm cho máy H
> 
> Mình lấy cái này. cho mình tk nhé.


một bác ở HN lấy rôi bác

----------


## daiduong86

Up. Cái khung H chắc là hợp với anh nhưng mà chậm chân rồi @@

----------

Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

----------


## hoahong102

định gạch truơc mà nhòm mãi ko thấy chố lắp vitme nên thôi, hàng đẹp thật

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

> định gạch truơc mà nhòm mãi ko thấy chố lắp vitme nên thôi, hàng đẹp thật


Lắp vitme vào mặt trong dc đó bác
Mục 2 bán rồi các bác

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

> PDATE
> Mục số 1 .
> trục trượt tròn phi 20 dài 650có sẵn 2 con trượt loại có áo loại bloock dài 
> tất cả được mạ đen rất đẹp .do hãng samick thk chế tạo nên chất lượng tuyệt vời nhé ae
> Giá 550k
> Đính kèm 21511
> Đính kèm 21512
> Mục số 2 :Đã Bán
> Bộ khung vai nhôm cho máy H , hoăcbooj X cho máy R cũng ok .sẵn ray iko  lwh15 
> ...


Đầu tuần fix giá cho đi nhanh
Mục số 1 còn 500k
Mục số 3 còn 250k
Mục số 4 còn 1200k/cây

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Mục số 5 :
10 cục lọc nguồn 6a



Giá 50k/em

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Cho em close toppic này với ạ

----------


## Mới CNC

He! close chưa mà mình vẫn comment được nè!


> Cho em close toppic này với ạ

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

[QUOTE=Mới CNC;79691]He! close chưa mà mình vẫn comment được nè![/QUOT

Nhờ admin close hay mình tự close dc vậy
ko biết close thế nào 
Chuẩn bị mở thear mới nên close toppic này lại

----------


## anhxco

Bác close ở đây này:

----------

Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

----------

